# ERBIL | Erbil Media City | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Erbil Media City (EMC) WEBSITE COMMING SOON
Erbil Media City (EMC), the new home for the all media channells in Iraq , Our vision is for Erbil Media City (EMC) to become a global hub for innovation and content creation. Located at Northern Iraq in the heart of Kurdistan Erbil City.
The city features a wide range of commercial office space, one of the biggest HD studio developments in iraq ; 1200 apartments, 200 villas, a hotel, a brand new walk market and a mall in the heart of a Erbil City.
__________________


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------

